# DTrace TCP send packets by remote address



## overmind (Jun 9, 2013)

Any idea how to write a dtrace inline command (or a simple script) that display TCP send packets by remote address?


----------



## marwis (Jun 9, 2013)

I do not really have a clue.  By coincidence, however, I have read the Linux Performance Analysis and Tools blogpost.  The slides introduce "basic", "intermediate" and "advanced" (including dtrace(1)) tools to debug various parts of the system.  There are some simple examples for dtrace(1) at the end.


----------

